# JSP und JavaScript?



## Math55 (20. Jan 2004)

hallo ist es möglich, javascript auf einer jsp seite zu laden? ich hab das gefühl, daß das nicht geht?!!? gibt es eine möglichkeit, einen art mouseover effect mit jsp zu machen? also erst ist ein bild schwarz weiß und dann wenn die maus drauf ist, farbig?

DANKE


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jan 2004)

JSP wird auf dem Server ausgeführt und liefert einmalig pro Aufruf eine Ausgabe und Javascript wird auf dem Client (Webbrowser) ausgeführt.

Wenn du scharf nachdenkst, wirst du dahinterkommen, das das was du dir da scheinbar im Kopf zurechtgedengelt hast, so nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## Math55 (20. Jan 2004)

mhhh, da könntest du recht haben....alles klar, dann mach ichs anders!!
danke


----------



## el_barto (20. Jan 2004)

kommt drauf an, was man machen will. natürlich kann man javascript in eine jsp einbauen. auswirkungen haben die funktionen dann natürlich nur auf den generierten und im browser angezeigten html-code.


----------



## Math55 (22. Jan 2004)

na ja, ich wollte halt so einen ouseover effekt machen, wenn man über ein bild fährt. aber das scheint nicht zu gehen....


gruß


----------



## el_barto (22. Jan 2004)

das sollte doch eigentlich kein problem sein. hier mal ne variante, die funktionieren sollte. geht sicherlich auch anders.

<script
    type="text/javascript"
    language="JavaScript">
    function changeImage() {
        document.getElementById("image").src="image2.jpg";
    }
</script>

<html>
...





...
</html>


----------



## AlArenal (22. Jan 2004)

Was hat der Mouseover mit JSP zu tun?


----------



## el_barto (22. Jan 2004)

nich wirklich viel. aber solange es halt keiner verschiebt...


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2004)

JSP ist so ein bloody mess
Entweder html, xml,  java applet oder java servlet.
Ist kein salat.


----------



## acinau (23. Jan 2004)

Ich war das gewesen... habe wieder vergessern einzuloggen,
nicht destoweniger, JSP is nix...


----------



## el_barto (23. Jan 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JSP ist so ein bloody mess
> Entweder html, xml,  java applet oder java servlet.
> Ist kein salat.



dank frameworks, wie struts, muss es auch keiner werden.


----------

